# Sup rollitup



## UGP (Oct 5, 2011)

Forgot my old login so its like I'm starting over, mostly spectate but for some reason I want to collaborate with everyone so I'm like wuz up rollitup. 
Also are there any developers on here, cause I find nothing no matter how I search. There should be a dope Dev section for growing, I have plans in the near future for some grow managing code but its no fun if you do it by your self. And I don't know any stoner programmers in real life.
Anyone intrested in a master journal/log/timer/monitor/auto grow software. Debian has some great hardware interfacing programs that fit in the picture really well. 
I digress been around here for a while but I rarely say anything unless theres something to be said. And I wanted to say thanks RIU, you and your members are irreplaceable. Also whats up to all the Devs out there.


----------



## cacamal (Oct 5, 2011)

look forward to journals that show your software in action!


----------

